# O Brother Where Art Thou



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Has anyone seen the Coehn brothers new movie O Brother Where ARt Thou? This was a funny movie and a great story. It is based on Hommer's Odyssey.

Great Movie, and George Clooney really suprised me.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I haven't seen it. It didn't play for very long here. The subject didn't appeal to me. No one mentionned in the newspaper that it was based on The Odysse. If I had known, I would have been more encline to see it. The Odysee is one of my favourite story.


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

I still gotta see it. I hear its great. I already bought the soundtrack. Hey Nicko, what are you doin this wknd? wanna go to the show?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I did see it. It was very good, and the music was excellent. I can't get "Man of Constant Sorrow" out of my mind, nor the look on George Clooney's face as he sings it. What a ham! I'm planning to get the CD of the sound track this weekend. Heck, I may sneak out to see the film again! The Sirens scene was great, too. It's been too many years since I read the Odyssey, but this brought a lot of it back. Go and see it!!


----------

